# How do I get the Directv2pc software??



## Special Ed (Oct 26, 2007)

I just discovered that Directv2pc exists and tried to download it because it sounds like it would be pretty cool.

However the only thing I can find to download is and the outdated Playback Advisor app that calls my Intel i7 920 CPU "unknown" and says my ATI Radeon HD 4800 graphic card is fine but I need to update my Graphics card driver to at least 7.20 - (problem is, the latest driver, which I am using is 8.690).

It is my understanding is when I pass the Playback advisor test, it will then give me a link where I can download the software and get an activation code via email.

Can someone tell me where or how I can get this software without downgrading my PC to something the Advisor understands?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Special Ed said:


> I just discovered that Directv2pc exists and tried to download it because it sounds like it would be pretty cool.
> 
> However the only thing I can find to download is and the outdated Playback Advisor app that calls my Intel i7 920 CPU "unknown" and says my ATI Radeon HD 4800 graphic card is fine but I need to update my Graphics card driver to at least 7.20 - (problem is, the latest driver, which I am using is 8.690).
> 
> ...


There is no need to downgrade your PC, or even pass the advisor to get the DirecTV2PC app. Once you've downloaded the advisor you should see a pop-up where you click on it and then get to the email screen and once you complete this it starts to download DirecTV2PC.
There is a bit more about this here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=165127


----------



## Special Ed (Oct 26, 2007)

Yesterday, I got the page with the email to fill out but closed it down to install and run the Advisor. Then no matter what I tried I could not get to the page where I ad my name and email. 

This morning after a reboot, I went through the Advisor download process again and got the Name Email screen again. Strange process to download a program.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Special Ed said:


> Yesterday, I got the page with the email to fill out but closed it down to install and run the Advisor. Then no matter what I tried I could not get to the page where I ad my name and email.
> 
> This morning after a reboot, I went through the Advisor download process again and got the Name Email screen again. Strange process to download a program.


They changed the site/page a bit. When I first went there I didn't get the advisor because it was blocked by my pop-up blocker, so I went straight to the email screen.


----------



## Special Ed (Oct 26, 2007)

Installed and got it working after fiddling with my sound card settings. It is pretty kick *ss and works great. 

Hopefully I can also get it working on my son's computer, he has a very nice 24 inch Hi Def monitor and a similar computer to mine. He has been bugging me to get DTV to his room. But with this, he essentially will have DTV without me having the expense of setting up another DTV/DVR in his room.


----------



## mocarob (Jul 27, 2007)

what is directv2pc ?
can you just watch it on your PC or can you pull HD files off the dvr for video creation?
Thx


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You can watch programs recorded on your DVR, but you can't copy them to your PC. Here's a bit more about it: 
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=143444


----------



## Special Ed (Oct 26, 2007)

It allows you to access your DVR on your PC if it is hooked to your internet. You can't set recordings, delete, and do other menu type things .. but you can watch anything in your now playing list. The quality on my 22 inch monitor could not be better.

You do need an up to date PC with a quality video card it seems.


----------

